# Virgin Queen?



## booger (Mar 14, 2014)

I captured a small swarm (about cantalope size) a week ago and put it in my new Warre hive. Through the rear observation window I can see they have been clustered in the top right corner of the top (third) box with little activity until yesterday. They went crazy around 10 am. Bees fanning both inside and out of the hive. Cluster all a buzz and bees scurrying around all over the box. Drones flying everywhere - first I have seen. Pollen starting to come in today in larger quantities. Some have told me that I may have captured a caste with a virgin queen and the activity I am seeing is around her maiden flight. Is that possible? 

Clyde


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

yes, usually the smaller swarms have virgins.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

some swarms have virgin queens need to give more time too lay


----------

